# Foley Cathether during surgery



## jdibble (Mar 20, 2013)

I am auditing a new surgery practice and the surgeon is billing code 51702 for foley catherter placement during his surgical prep of the patient.  Is this a billable charge?  I have never had another surgeon bill for this and I didn't think it could be billed separately.  Could someone verify the correct way so that I can present this to the doctors.

Thanks,


----------



## CarolinaSunshine (Mar 22, 2013)

*Foley Catheter during surgery*

Per the Medicare Claims Processing Manual:
Miscellaneous Services included in the Global Surgical Package - Items such as dressing changes; local incisional care; removal of operative pack; removal of cutaneous sutures and staples, lines, wires, tubes, drains, casts, and splints; insertion, irrigation and removal of urinary catheters, routine peripheral intravenous lines, nasogastric and rectal tubes; and changes and removal of tracheostomy tubes.

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/Internet-Only-Manuals-IOMs.html

Click on Internet Only Manuals--Centers for Medicare and Medicaid,
click on Publication 100-04 Medicare Claims Processing Manual
click on •Chapter 12 - Physicians/Nonphysician Practitioners [PDF, 1MB]
Scroll down to section 40.1 - Definition of a Global Surgical Package
Scroll down to A. - Components of a Global Surgical Package
Scroll down to the 7th bullet

Also, per the NCCI Policy Manual for Medicare Services:
The Medicare global surgery package includes insertion of urinary catheters. CPT codes 51701-51703 (insertion of bladder catheters) should not be reported with any procedure with a global period of 000, 010, or 090 days nor with some procedures with a global period of MMM.

Also, see page 3 of the Global Surgery Fact Sheet - Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services:
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...oducts/downloads/GloballSurgery-ICN907166.pdf


----------



## jdibble (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Denise!

Your information was very helpful - it confirms what I thought, but also gives me the ammunition I will need to take to the doctor!!

Thank you again!


----------

